# Storing Album Locally



## GrahamNorton (Aug 9, 2021)

I'm using Abode Classic 10.3 on MacOS Big Sur version 11.4 and the latest Lightroom cloud version on Ipad Pro.
I import all my images in to the Classic version and then sync them to Mobile. I then have mobile set to download the smart previews.
The sync has been stuck on downloading one smart preview for a few days now while its not preventing syncing with any other photos/edits its starting to annoy me now.
I have looked on the web editor and that is reporting no sync problems.
Is there a way I can find out with photo is causing the problems?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 9, 2021)

Which device is stuck downloading? The iPad or Classic?


----------



## GrahamNorton (Aug 9, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Which device is stuck downloading? The iPad or Classic?


Oops should have said that it's the iPad. The photos have seemed to have synced ok it's just seems to be one smart preview is stuck on.  I have cleared the cleared the cache on the iPad but that didn't work.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 10, 2021)

If it's just a single smart preview from Classic, it might be easiest to remove it from sync on Classic, let the sync complete on both devices and then add it back into the sync again.


----------



## GrahamNorton (Aug 10, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If it's just a single smart preview from Classic, it might be easiest to remove it from sync on Classic, let the sync complete on both devices and then add it back into the sync again.


Thank you is there any way I can work out which picture it is or is it simply a case of trail and error?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 10, 2021)

Oh yes, that's an important question! If you don't have tooooo many photos synced, scrolling through the grid view on mobile looking for a blank thumbnail might do it.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 10, 2021)

GrahamNorton said:


> The sync has been stuck on downloading one smart preview for a few days now while its not preventing syncing with any other photos/edits its starting to annoy me now.


Just to be clear, where are you seeing that you have one smart preview stuck during download? The title of the thread suggests that this might be in the standard Library view with one album showing the blue progress bar when "Store Locally" has been selected from the album's tri-dot menu. Is that the case, or are you only seeing the issue when tapping on the cloud icon at the top right of the screen?

If it is indeed the album store locally progress bar that is stuck, do you typically have all or many other albums set to "store locally"?  And are they fully downloaded (i.e. the album shows the "blue circle with black down arrow" icon)? Do you have any other albums which you have not yet tried to store locally, if so could you try to do that on one of them to see if all the smart previews download OK? 

Reason for this line of questioning is that every now and then I've encountered the issue where the download gets stuck on one or more albums, and the only "fix" that I've found is to delete and reinstall the mobile app. That's a pain, as I routinely have ALL my albums set to be stored locally, so if I have to delete and reinstall that means re-downloading all smart previews again!


----------



## GrahamNorton (Aug 19, 2021)

Jim Wilde said:


> Just to be clear, where are you seeing that you have one smart preview stuck during download? The title of the thread suggests that this might be in the standard Library view with one album showing the blue progress bar when "Store Locally" has been selected from the album's tri-dot menu. Is that the case, or are you only seeing the issue when tapping on the cloud icon at the top right of the screen?
> 
> If it is indeed the album store locally progress bar that is stuck, do you typically have all or many other albums set to "store locally"?  And are they fully downloaded (i.e. the album shows the "blue circle with black down arrow" icon)? Do you have any other albums which you have not yet tried to store locally, if so could you try to do that on one of them to see if all the smart previews download OK?
> 
> Reason for this line of questioning is that every now and then I've encountered the issue where the download gets stuck on one or more albums, and the only "fix" that I've found is to delete and reinstall the mobile app. That's a pain, as I routinely have ALL my albums set to be stored locally, so if I have to delete and reinstall that means re-downloading all smart previews again!


Apologises for the late reply Jim. It was the first case you mentioned and I did see the issue when tapping on the cloud icon.   In the end I used the trial and error method of removing different smart previews till I hit upon the right photos.  Funny enough after I found the right photo after I deleted it and downloaded it again it was fine.  Thanks for the help.


----------

